# Autoglym SRP, Ultra Deep Shine or HD Wax?



## mob_by (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi Guys!

Okay, I'm stuck with all these AG products now, no idea of what to get next..

My ride is black and previously I'm using Meg stuffs, decided to change my detailing stuffs for a while and switch to AG instead. My next detailing schedule is coming and intending to get some AG products. So my questions are; 

What's the differences between SRP and Ultra Deep Shine? Am I suppose to use SRP first, then Ultra Deep Shine, and follow by HD Wax?

Any experts here care to share your views?


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Youive probably seen it already, but if not then have a look here.

Ive just ordered a 1 litre bottle of both srp & uds from amazon for £22 total. Will be using fk1000p wax that ive already got. Looking forward to trying it.


----------



## jip (May 4, 2011)

SRP has a litte bit of cut and some abrasives in it, ultra deep shine goes over and fills in minor scratches and swirls and leaves a bit of protection behind


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

mob_by said:


> Okay, I'm stuck with all these AG products now,


Nothing wrong with AG products. I have tried many many products and found myself always going back to AG products. Why? Because they do exactly what they say on the bottle. They do it for a reasonable cost and a a very good finish. Tried UDS and found it hard to remove so id always recommend SRP then HD wax.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Use SRP followed by HD Wax or UDS on its own as its a all in one polish.
(have i not already answered this, mmmm)


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

if it was me i would just go SRP then HD wax. your car will look mint after this as both these products are excellent. The HD wax blows some of my boutique waxes out of the water


----------



## 80skid (Nov 9, 2009)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=216395


----------



## mob_by (Jan 20, 2011)

No idea what's happening with the double thread, can the moderator here please assist?


----------



## 80skid (Nov 9, 2009)

The forums been going a bit wonky lately, could be something to do with that mate


----------

